# Dennis in sw MO



## SeMoTony (Oct 31, 2019)

BIL of "Hedgerow" , Matt from other forum. Trimming fence row, over hang fell as lower was being cut. Broken neck! Was by himself
5 children and wife


----------



## Cycledude (Nov 2, 2019)

Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## barnumb (Nov 8, 2019)

Dennis and his family are long time friends of mine. It was a long sad drive to Missouri for the funeral. Prayers for continued healing for his family.


----------



## barnumb (Nov 8, 2019)

Dennis and his family are long time friends of mine. It was a long sad drive to Missouri for the funeral. Prayers for continued healing for his family.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 17, 2019)

barnumb said:


> Dennis and his family are long time friends of mine. It was a long sad drive to Missouri for the funeral. Prayers for continued healing for his family.


Indeed..


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 17, 2019)

Beans are done. Don’t make it any better.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 17, 2019)

barnumb said:


> Dennis and his family are long time friends of mine. It was a long sad drive to Missouri for the funeral. Prayers for continued healing for his family.


Thanks for coming down. Dennis never mentioned your name without a smile and a “back story”.. 
lol..


----------

